# Sarms vs prohormones: The pros and cons of each



## Derek Wilson (May 11, 2020)

Have you ever been tempted to use performance-enhancing drugs? If you are a competitive athlete then there is a good chance that you have been tempted. Heck, most people are using them these days and getting away with it. Of course, this doesn?t make it right, but it would put you on an even playing field. That being said, you will without a doubt have more than a handful of options to choose from. Two of today?s most popular are SARMs and prohormones. Read More.


----------

